# Updated: Looking for ~100 acres to lease in East Cherokee County, Hall, Dawson or Lumpkin



## PappyHoel (Feb 8, 2018)

Responsible Hunter looking for a hunting lease for my Dad and I in East Cherokee County.  Willing to help improve, post and care for the land like it was my own.

I have references that are willing to vouch for my sportsmanship and character.  Please PM me if you would like to speak with me about an opportunity. 

* Please only reply to this thread if you are a land/lease holder or someone that knows of an opportunity.  Please do not reply to this thread if you want to piggy back off of me, please start your own thread.


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 9, 2018)

Bump, I'm looking to get something going soon. Would love to help someone improve their land.


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 19, 2018)

Bump still looking


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 26, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 5, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 14, 2018)

Bump


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 29, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 6, 2018)

Bump


----------



## mattuga (Apr 6, 2018)

I think anyone who owns 100 acres in East Cherokee would need a whole lotta money to turn their head at giving someone access to their high $$ property.  Good luck, you won't get what you don't ask for!  

I know a small club in Waleska area I might could check if they have an opening.  Not a ton of deer but they are around, if you happen across a mature buck the genes are there for quality.

If you find something bigger than 100 acres and need someone else to pony up to get it keep me in mind.  Always looking for close grounds to hunt.


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 13, 2018)

Bump still looking


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 19, 2018)

Bumpy


----------



## Buck70 (Apr 30, 2018)

*Pappy needs your help*

Bump for Pappy


----------



## PappyHoel (May 4, 2018)

Bump again.  

My club in Lumpkin county has finally been dissolved.  The new owner is a private owner and has kicked all hunt clubs off of approximately 4000 acres.  It will now be used as an ATV play ground and possibly an amphitheater with cabins and camping.  Some people have described it as a Durham Town.  

It's really a shame because that land had so much potential and I'm disappointed that I spent 9 years trying to improve our hunting experience.  

At this point I really have no where to hunt.  Any leads or help is appreciated.


----------



## livinoutdoors (May 6, 2018)

Sorry to hear that, welcome to the "new" south. Considering your location i would really look into hunting th c.n.f. you might end up liking it


----------



## PappyHoel (May 15, 2018)

livinoutdoors said:


> Sorry to hear that, welcome to the "new" south. Considering your location i would really look into hunting th c.n.f. you might end up liking it



I have a couple spots that i havent been to in years, it might be good.  

Bump


----------



## HunterDoug (Jun 26, 2018)

Let me know if you find something, maybe I can help.  You probably need to increase your amount to 400 or more acres.


----------



## GADAWGZ97 (Jul 2, 2018)

Same here.. let us know


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 16, 2019)

Bump, my hunt for a lease was unsuccessful last year.  Still looking and any leads are welcome.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 23, 2019)

Bump still looking


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 28, 2019)

I havent given up


----------



## Gbr5pb (Jan 28, 2019)

I think a lot of us looking for that! Good luck though


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 5, 2019)

Bump still looking


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 13, 2019)

Bump


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 25, 2019)

Still looking


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 12, 2019)

Bump, still looking for a private small lease for 2019-2020.  Going on 2 years of searching with no Leeds.


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 18, 2019)

Bump


----------



## PappyHoel (May 15, 2019)

Still looking

This is what happened to my previous club

https://www.dawsonnews.com/local/iron-mountain-park-status-uncertain/


----------



## Gator89 (May 15, 2019)

PappyHoel said:


> Still looking
> 
> This is what happened to my previous club
> 
> https://www.dawsonnews.com/local/iron-mountain-park-status-uncertain/



I vote for chikkins!  Reckon they could raise a bunch of them boneless winged chikkins?


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 5, 2019)

Bump still looking


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 20, 2019)

Bump


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 22, 2019)

Bump


----------

